
Gitnub — GitHub: OSX gui for git - chaostheory
http://github.com/Caged/gitnub/wikis/home
======
jkkramer
A native app is nice, but it has fewer features than other available tools
like QGit, which feels pretty native already.

It's still pre-1.0, though, so who knows.

